

How Millennials are reshaping health and wellness - larrys
http://www.quirks.com/articles/2015/20150209.aspx

======
remarkEon
_That said, Millennials have a complex relationship with insurance that long
predates Obamacare. In many ways, health insurance epitomizes the tension
between childhood and adulthood. It represents so much that’s scary about
being an adult – responsibility, complexity, expense, life’s harsh realities –
and Millennials don’t want to grow up._

I'm getting pretty tired of reading broad, sweeping generalizations like that.
Every time I read something that says "millennials are still acting like
children" next to some stat about how many are still living with their parents
I usually let out a giant yawn. Maybe that's just me, but we have to put
everything in context here. Previous generations were brought up in the
aftermath of large ground wars. Of course their cultural zeitgeist was a
little more, shall we say, independent.

The other thing that struck me was the vaccine issue, though I'd suggest that
that's because millennials haven't seen the real terrible effects of
preventable diseases because they've been, well, prevented.

------
jmspring
I've read through this article twice and I can't put my finger on it, but
there is something about the "sample population" that is bothering me. No
mention of where those sampled are from, no mention of profession, but an
emphasis on a couple of online groups. This just seems like a poor sampling to
make a study off of.

If you were to take a mix of millennial and older technologists in the bay
area, you would likely find some interesting overlaps (probably way more in
tune than the study is showing) that are completely different if you took a
sampling of a general popular somewhere in middle america even if both groups
were "active online".

------
jeffehobbs
_Millennials are known for their YOLO (“you only live once”) attitude and this
is generally true of their health care behaviors as well._

Ooooooooof.

